# Warwick Woods Campground



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

We spent our first weekend out this year with the folks at Warwick Woods. In short, we will be going back.

This is a moderate sized campground, if you know people that like to tent camp (too old for that stuff now) they have some really nice sites for tenting. Pets are allowed. Sites are all gravel, seem to be pretty level throughout, although a bit on the tight side. Rates are around $40 for W/E, dump station on site.

We were in the P2 (pullthrough) spot, there were really no other weekenders around us, so we had the place pretty much to ourselves.

The general things, cleanliness, store, game room, pool were all very good. There is fishing but I forgot the tackle box at home









The seasonal area was very nicely done, a lot of folks there take a lot of pride in their home away from home.

One word of caution, if you are coming at it from the north on Tryhall road, go slowly as you will miss the entrance.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

So glad you reminded us of this one. We were thinking we'd heard of it but knew we hadn't been there with the outback. I checked the website, we tent camped there 3 years ago, right after our youngest was born - clearly my memory has blocked 'life before OB'!! It was a nice campground and close to French Creek State Park, which is a beautiful state park.

Adding it to my list of close places to go.......

Thanks!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the report. We've looked at this one but never gone. Gotta love a good place to camp close to home!

Steph


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh, we camped there about 14 years ago in a popup camper with my sister in hers. We had a blast that weekend. I havent been there since. Can you Pa campers in the Reading area tell me of some other cgs up that way that you recommend? We are trying to find some nice cgs to go for a weekend that we can get to in a hour or so as I dont get home on Fridays from work till after 5pm..


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out Eagles Peak in Robesonia.........we love it there.

Lake in Wood is awesome, but hard to get into. They book up early.

Also, for a nice weekend away, Hickory Run Cg in Denver.

There are so many around we've never been to yet......

Steve


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We are going to Eagles Peak this weekend. We stayed there last year in the fall and the pool looked so nice we had to come back when it was open.

We like Lake in Wood, Hickory Run, Oak Creek, and Sun Valley as well. You will usually find 'mikenkristipa' at Oak Creek on the Holidays because my parents have a permanent site there. We also stay there during the Toyo Tires Nationals at Maple Grove Raceway. I like seeing cars go very fast in a straight line every now and then.

We also like Spring Gulch. the Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast is held there in September. You should look it up if you haven't already. This will be our first year but it looks like a lot of fun.

Happy Camping

Mike


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Steve & Mike!

I love recommendations and keep a list of places close-by, refer to it each year when looking for new, different places. With these gas prices and a trip up to Canada this year, closer to home trips may be in order next year!

Ali


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies to the various CGs that you like to go to..We were thinking about the rally at spring gulch, but we will be at the beach the weekend before for 5 days for delmarva bike week. We werent sure if we would be ready to head out again the very next weekend,, always things to get done around the house.. I am going see what free weekends we can get away and see if we can get into any of these cgs listed..


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Ditto to all those listed. I think all the worth while places have been listed. A little tip I'd add is any of these can be hard to get into in peak season. Lake in Wood and Spring Gulch esp. If you can go mid week there are always sites! Our best tip is use these campgrounds at the extremes of the season (ie very early spring and late fall). They are equally as pretty, rates are lower and you can have the run of the campground!


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd like to add a vote for Starlite in Stevens, PA - between Ephrata and Lititz.

Most of their transient sites are W/E in the woods - which is where I fell in love with this campground. Took me years to try this place because the sites that were open all the time were only w/e, but I was desperate for a canpground once and I've been going ever since! Anyway, they have AWESOME E/W/S sites on a plateau overlooking the valley for miles, but those sites are mostly full sun and you have to book them for a week in the summer.

The great owners are one of the reasons why we went seasonal here. It's not a fancy campground, like Lake in Wood. It's more of a friendly, relaxed atmosphere, but everything is clean and well cared for. They have activities every weekend and a very nice pool. Plus, they are in a great location for things like Hershey (30 minutes) and the PA Ren-Faire (20 Minutes).

If you are ever looking for a weekend campground, try them out. With the huge tanks in our Outbacks, you should be able to camp the weekend without sewer. At least we were able to.

If you get there, look for us!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks for the info on Starlite,, that would be a great weekend trip for us,, I am assuming that they have a dump station then?? We might love riding our motorcycles up that way so it would be great..


----------

